# Stealth Closet grow lab environment - App.3



## White Widow (May 29, 2008)

We will note strictly on the White Widow strain which we will call (WW in short format).[/indent]







 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Situation:*

- Growing medical marijuana
- Testing: GH White Widow
- Vegetative chamber
- Flowering area

*Environment:*

- This grow is centralized and is a live in apartment.
- This grow is more of a lab to test technics and lighting out clones
- This grow is to test out nut's and also feeding schedules
- This grow houses mothers
- This grow produces the full cycle of a plant.

*Internal (enclosed growing) environment:
Lab Specifications:*

Area: Closet / Far bedroom - 4ft x 8ft x 6ft (divided in 2 areas // area B & C)
Enclosure: 360 degrees / Full seal maintained by 2 side zippers and 1 velcro strap (positive / negative) on the bottom portion of the door.



*Growing (controlled) variables:*

- Temperature is maintained @ 26 celsuis @ all times. Air conditioner helps with general environmental heat issues when needed. 5050BTU
- Soil Ph level is monitored daily / set to 5.7
- Water is filtered / purified / and the ph is nutreuilised
- Strict feeding schedule is respected

*Lighting:*

40WATT Compact fluorescent for Seedlings






125WATT Compact fluorescent for vegetation / clones (Color temp: 6400 ) / Supply voltage: 110V/60Hz / Spectral distribution is from 400 to 700
N/A yet on the light for Flowering (still un decided / looking for incandescent if possible).





*** The idea is to waist as little power as possible. Thus some power management technic's are employed. 

*Heat / Ventilation:*

Presently:

- Heat is not a factor with Compact fluorescents (you can out your hand about 3" from the bulb and barely feel any heat.

12" wall/mount fan
2x 6" square fans which are negative and positive intake for carbon air scrubber.

Planning to add to the project in near future:

2x 8" wall mount fans on clone/seedling chambers for negative air to help with ventilation. 
12" fan (maybe depending on what I will use for lighting in flowering stage. (heat/air distribution). 

*Seedling/clone chamber:*

* Vegetative chamber (Shoot method for clones or short indica for moms):*

*Flowering area chamber:*

*Misc. Supplies:*

*Miscellaneous information:*
- Made to grow only with dirt presently.
- Can and will be used (In the near future) be used for hydro, maybe aero set up



> *Schematic:*
> ________________________
> |......................................|
> |......................................|
> ...



MISC Pictures:






 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## White Widow (Jun 4, 2008)

Carbon Air Filtration system









*CARBON AIR SCRUBBER DETAILS:*


3 LBS. ACTIVATED CARBON
MODEL X-2 POWER AIR FILTER PURIFIER
SERIOUS ODOR REMOVER
VARIABLE SPEED FAN
POTENT 80 CTC Activated Carbon
Easy to refill in minutes!
Washable PRE-FILTER protects carbon from dust



> * Model X-2 Air Scrubber Specifications:*
> Powerful VARIABLE SPEED ball bearing fan by Delta w/ composite finger guard;
> Quiet 39 dBa noise level
> 3 LBS POTENT ACTIVATED CARBON 80 CTC has ultra-large pores that are more effective at removing large organic odor particles, and larger pores give carbon longer lifetime than those with lower CTC ratings. There are no "grades" of carbon, only specifications such as CTC and others.
> ...











Some nutrients to complete the hydroponic effect. 






B.C Bloom, B.C Boost, B.C Grow, 2 bottles of Sugar Daddy and Root 66, Thrive Alive B-1 Red, Thrive Alive B-1 Green, Awesome Blossoms and a small Rootech Cloning Gel


----------



## White Widow (Jun 4, 2008)

*Misc. Info on Tools:*

Obtained from D-H.com
Sku   	 Item   	 Quantity   	 Item Price   	 Line Total
FAN6	Air King - 6'' Clip Fan	2	$14.95	$29.90
AX4	4' Axial Fan	1	$19.95	$19.95
AXFC	Axial Fan Cord for 4, 6 & 10''	1	$7.95	$7.95
SLSP360	Quart 360 Deg Spray Bottle	1	$3.95	$3.95
SYRINGE	60 ml Syringe	1	$3.95	$3.95


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

where did you get the the 40 watt and 125 watt CFLs off the internet... im using 5 23 wats butt think it would be great to get 1 125 watt, and 1 or 2 would be perfect for what i got...


----------



## White Widow (Jun 14, 2008)

6" fan pointing towards Carbon air scrubber















4" Intake fan installed / sealed @ the bottom of the enclosure (left side)






6" Wall fan pointing towards clone/mom/veg unit


----------



## White Widow (Jun 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> where did you get the the 40 watt and 125 watt CFLs off the internet... im using 5 23 wats butt think it would be great to get 1 125 watt, and 1 or 2 would be perfect for what i got...



I didn't get these off of the internet. I got them from Solar Greenhouse & Garden supply in Burnaby, B.C., Canada


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 14, 2008)

Everything looks fantastic White Widow, you're doing a great job .
I wish your pix were clickable to enlarge.

Hi toke, check out 1000bulbs.com, check under "Compact Fluorescents". I like this site because they are well priced and they give you good info on the bulbs, color temp., watts, life, lumens, etc.

Be well guys.


----------



## HMGanja (Jun 18, 2008)

> N/A yet on the light for Flowering (still un decided / looking for incandescent if possible).


 
  I would think otherwise on the incandescents.


----------



## White Widow (Jul 3, 2008)

HMGanja said:
			
		

> I would think otherwise on the incandescents.



I think this is were your wrong. Per watt I can pump out way more k and lumens out (with the right color spectrum!).

I'm trying out some new CFL's soon and will keep you updated. I'm thinking of first trying 4x125 watts cfls (2700k each) + 400 watt metal halide.

IIf all works well, my net grow I was to try maybe a 600 watt metal halide and perhaps 2 x 125 watt cfl's. 

If all works well I would like to redice to use 8 x dfl's in total. I promise I will update the tread with my reasearch as my goals are to get:


Good weight compareable if not better the average.

Density should be from 70% and up (comparable as other plants grown under halides).

The same average height as other plants under comparable halide set ups.
Hope this helps clear up a bit of confusin and I hope that this sorta sets a norm for these tests.


----------

